# Need help with setcpu



## Crypta (May 13, 2013)

I have a custom text file with the following line:
100000,1000000,1300000

and although it says on the slider that the max is 1300000, the actual speed never rises above 1000 mhz. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

You need to be running a custom kernel to overclock / undervolt the CPU there is a custom kernel for the EI2 baseband but using that now is not recommended.


----------



## Crypta (May 13, 2013)

So there is no custom gc1 kernel? I am running Dwitherell's GC1 build, with the kernel he posted.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea Dwitherell's GC1 post just has stock GC1 everything only difference is it is rooted, deodexed and zipaligned. At the moment there are no custom GC1 kernels.


----------



## Crypta (May 13, 2013)

Furcht said:


> Yea Dwitherell's GC1 post just has stock GC1 everything only difference is it is rooted, deodexed and zipaligned. At the moment there are no custom GC1 kernels.


Thanks for all of your help Furcht


----------

